# I want another RV...



## jtrux (Oct 28, 2010)

A couple years ago a buddy and I got laid off and moved out of town to follow our jobs. We knew we would be home eventually and didn't want to commit to a completely different town so we bought RV's and lived in them a a small half acre lot we rented. It was actually a lot of fun. It was like camping everyday. I guess having a friend there is what made it fun but now that i'm back in San Antonio and having sold my RV i've got the urge to get another. 

The one I had was a little older (2006) but in good shape and it really helped me define what I want in an RV. I know now that the only things important to me are at least a full size bed, AC, furnace, full bathroom some storage. Kitchens are pretty much included, however, I wish they were options because I never really used any of it when I lived in one and when I camp I BBQ or make sandwiches. 

So I've been looking for small ones, <20'. I'm not a real big fan of the hybrid ones but then again I haven't looked at all of them. So does anyone have a suggestions for a particular model they have really liked? 

I've looked at Jaycos and Pumas so far.


----------



## Elder Earl (May 29, 2012)

*I might have what you are looking for!*

Over in the classifieds under Vehicles, I have a 5th wheel for sale. Take a look. I am willing to come down on the price a little.


----------

